

Occupiers are blaming the wrong people - myth_drannon
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/opinions/margaret-wente/occupiers-are-blaming-the-wrong-people/article2226104/

======
127
>These are people who weren’t interested in just any white-collar work. They
wanted to do transformational, world-saving work – which would presumably be
underwritten by taxing the rich.

Tidily sums up the whole article and its flaws. Gross generalizations to sweep
under the rug any inconvenient facts how the rich and powerful play the system
to their advantage.

I see this whole article just as a distraction, an attempt to defuse a very
real and acute grievances.

